
Interviewing as an Outsider: Becoming Visible in Tech - aleksharma12
https://medium.com/@polymorphism/interviewing-as-an-outsider-how-i-finally-got-seen-in-tech-f50803166462
======
ssemmaprise
"People in the Valley get admired when they drop out of elite schools, but if
you’re not dropping out of Stanford, you don’t get congratulated. It’s all
dependent on your demographic situation."

